

Ask HN: Where are the startups? - stoodder

Just wondering if/why doesn't YC display a listing of their current incubator startups, I'd really like to look through them and see what they're all about! I'm sure there's some reasoning behind this, thoughts?
======
calbear81
Many of the in-incubation YC startups tend to exhibit a bit of secrecy around
what they're doing in my experience. I was at the TC party two weeks ago and
met a few current YC class founders who weren't willing to share even their
name just a vague "we're solving a problem in X industry". I'm not sure if
secrecy until launched is a directive/suggestion from YC or if it's something
each YC company decides on their own.

------
div
There's a spreadsheet up on Google docs containing a large list of companies
that got seeded, including a tab with YC companies.

You can find it here:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE)

------
mbesto
<http://ycpages.info/>

------
talbina
Seems to me this is relatively simple to implement. PG probably has a list
somewhere. Send it to Google Spreadsheets and share the wealth. Thanks.

------
hagyma
i see those rolling out on techcrunch... also on their blog
<http://ycombinator.posterous.com/>

they are all about, what we are about... ;)

